# Anything You've Regretted Gifting to A Villager?



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Early on I gave Kitt a sleeping mask which sat on her nose   She hasn't been on my island in a while but I still think about it when I give stuff to villagers trying not to make the same mistake.  And then my villagers asked to buy fish and bugs from me and I couldn't say no to them...  Now Raymond has a citrus beetle, Wolfgang and Marshal have a sea bass as a sign of our friendship...    Thankfully I didn't let Ankha buy a flea from me but still....

Anything you regret giving to your villagers?


----------



## DovahTobi (May 10, 2020)

I had two cycling caps in my pocket. The yellow and green one and a red one. I thought I gave Buck the green and yellow one which would look decent on him
No
He's sporting a bright red hat that looks awful on him and he won't take it off xD
Speaking of fleas, one time Broccolo asked for a flea that was in my pocket and I hate saying no so I gave it to him and he put it in his house. The next day he had a flea on him, and the next time I went in his house the flea I sold him was gone.


----------



## seularin (May 10, 2020)

accidentally gave diana my oarfish :c


----------



## Aliya (May 10, 2020)

I gave Vivian a shirt and I assumed it would be a little longer on her like her default clothes and it cuts off right above the end of the darker brown spot on her belly and it looks so bad lol


----------



## toenuki (May 10, 2020)

accidentally giving Octavian the wrong shoes (Zori) when i wanted to give him space boots in hopes that he'd display the shoes (and he never did...)


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 10, 2020)

I gave Ed a gothic throwback mirror... then he displayed it in his house... behind his bed... sideways.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

DovahTobi said:


> I had two cycling caps in my pocket. The yellow and green one and a red one. I thought I gave Buck the green and yellow one which would look decent on him
> No
> He's sporting a bright red hat that looks awful on him and he won't take it off xD
> Speaking of fleas, one time Broccolo asked for a flea that was in my pocket and I hate saying no so I gave it to him and he put it in his house. The next day he had a flea on him, and the next time I went in his house the flea I sold him was gone.


Omg this literally happened to me, I have to place items in front of my villager's houses now so I don't get confused.



seularin said:


> accidentally gave diana my oarfish :c


Oh nooo, does it take up her entire room??


----------



## elphieluvr (May 10, 2020)

It wasn‘t a gift but one day Mira asked to buy a Darner dragonfly off me. I said sure bc she offered more than the Nooklings pay but I didn’t realize she would put it on display in her house. The cage looks hideous and doesn’t match her interior at all, so wish I had said no.


----------



## Mosshead (May 10, 2020)

I gave Drago a tarantula since he likes bugs but he barely displayed them for a day and instead replaced it with a face mask I wanted him to wear....


----------



## Thundawave (May 10, 2020)

I thought I had a fruit in my inventory when I chose to gift Judy, but I didn’t. Instead, I had to give her a jewel beetle because I didn’t have anything else. Not a terrible gift, but it’s kinda out of place in her home.


----------



## tobi! (May 10, 2020)

i gifted deli a comedians jacket that i thought would look cute on him but the blue clashes with his fur.... so sad


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Aliya said:


> I gave Vivian a shirt and I assumed it would be a little longer on her like her default clothes and it cuts off right above the end of the darker brown spot on her belly and it looks so bad lol


ohh that's so sad ;__; hopefully you can give her a lot of stuff and it'll move out of her rotation


----------



## tobi! (May 10, 2020)

tobi! said:


> i gifted deli a comedians jacket that i thought would look cute on him but the blue clashes with his fur.... so sad


also, i gave him a rice accessory that he just displays in his house... i didnt know he couldnt use it!


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

MayorAri said:


> accidentally giving Octavian the wrong shoes (Zori) when i wanted to give him space boots in hopes that he'd display the shoes (and he never did...)


Did it end up in his house? :O


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 10, 2020)

Pretty much anything they don't end up wearing a lot  Especially if they put it on display in their house, yuck.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> I gave Ed a gothic throwback mirror... then he displayed it in his house... behind his bed... sideways.


Why are villagers like this??    I gave Apollo a pedal board and it's sideways on his diner table


----------



## Aliya (May 10, 2020)

kojuuro said:


> ohh that's so sad ;__; hopefully you can give her a lot of stuff and it'll move out of her rotation



I hope so! She hasn't worn it since I bought it for her so I hope she just doesn't like it and it's not the same style she likes. The shirt looked longer too so I was really surprised when she put it on


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> It wasn‘t a gift but one day Mira asked to buy a Darner dragonfly off me. I said sure bc she offered more than the Nooklings pay but I didn’t realize she would put it on display in her house. The cage looks hideous and doesn’t match her interior at all, so wish I had said no.


Erik literally asked me for the same dragonfly and after the experience with my other villagers there was NO WAY I was saying yes. ;__; It hurts to turn them down, but I have to!

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Mosshead said:


> I gave Drago a tarantula since he likes bugs but he barely displayed them for a day and instead replaced it with a face mask I wanted him to wear....


Our villagers do what they want huh, maybe he'll bring it back out eventually!

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Thundawave said:


> I thought I had a fruit in my inventory when I chose to gift Judy, but I didn’t. Instead, I had to give her a jewel beetle because I didn’t have anything else. Not a terrible gift, but it’s kinda out of place in her home.


Jewel beetles aren't too bad! But yeah, her place is really pretty, it doesn't quite go with the rest of her furniture...  

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



tobi! said:


> i gifted deli a comedians jacket that i thought would look cute on him but the blue clashes with his fur.... so sad


Aww man, I'm so sorry. I've heard going on Harv's island helps, but I'm too impatient to go there....

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



tobi! said:


> also, i gave him a rice accessory that he just displays in his house... i didnt know he couldnt use it!


Oh no... i gave Apollo a DJ cap not knowing he couldn't wear it either ;___;

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Akaza said:


> Pretty much anything they don't end up wearing a lot  Especially if they put it on display in their house, yuck.


Yeah when they display clothes in their houses it kinda sucks.  Whitney's house is full of clothes that are hung up... guess she didn't love what I gave her...  

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Aliya said:


> I hope so! She hasn't worn it since I bought it for her so I hope she just doesn't like it and it's not the same style she likes. The shirt looked longer too so I was really surprised when she put it on


Oh that's good at least! If she's stopped wearing it and if it's not displayed in her house I count that as a win!


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

i gifted a dolly to tammy which she’s now displayed in her house and it doesn’t really match her (basic) interior aha


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

xara said:


> i gifted a dolly to tammy which she’s now displayed in her house and it doesn’t really match her (basic) interior aha


Oh, I'm surprised the dolly doesn't really fit since her house is pretty cute! :O


----------



## ScaryGhosts (May 10, 2020)

I gave bob a bunch of flower crowns in hopes of replacing a fedora he had from his previous owner and (1) i dont think it works like that and (2) they go through his ears and it bothers me.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

ScaryGhosts said:


> I gave bob a bunch of flower crowns in hopes of replacing a fedora he had from his previous owner and (1) i dont think it works like that and (2) they go through his ears and it bothers me.


Yeah some of the hats on cat villagers look a little bit strange on them since their ears are in the way...   I hope you can get it replaced soon!


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 10, 2020)

The sewing project I gave to Vivian destroys her house... I've been trying to cycle it out of her house for a solid month and a half with no luck


----------



## Khaelis (May 10, 2020)

Probably flowers I plucked. They keep putting the darned things on the *floor. *Like.. come on, Freya.. YOU HAVE A TABLE!!


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

senbeiiscool said:


> The sewing project I gave to Vivian destroys her house... I've been trying to cycle it out of her house for a solid month and a half with no luck


Oh nooo her house is so pretty too....  Maybe she uses it? ;__;

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Khaelis said:


> Probably flowers I plucked. They keep putting the darned things on the *floor. *Like.. come on, Freya.. YOU HAVE A TABLE!!


LMAO I find it hilarious that villagers put flowers on the floor, when there's literally space on tables, like why do they do this??


----------



## Snowesque (May 10, 2020)

Anything I've given them that isn't fruit, shells, or iron, I like to keep the houses original.
More than twice now I've accidentally given them other things as the inventory starts where you last left off.
I'm still getting use to it... !


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 10, 2020)

kojuuro said:


> Oh nooo her house is so pretty too....  Maybe she uses it? ;__;


I sure hope she does, if only I didn't give her the ugly green one ugh...


----------



## Khaelis (May 10, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> Anything I've given them that isn't fruit, shells, or iron, I like to keep the houses original.
> More than twice now I've accidentally given them other things as the inventory starts where you last left off.
> I'm still getting use to it... !



I've been sticking to fruit and wall-mounted items since they can't display those.


----------



## Karmahri (May 10, 2020)

Is there a way to get rid of ugly furniture that you gifted to villagers? I gave Audie random junk in my inventory as a gift and now I regret it LOL


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> Anything I've given them that isn't fruit, shells, or iron, I like to keep the houses original.
> More than twice now I've accidentally given them other things as the inventory starts where you last left off.
> I'm still getting use to it... !


Ouch I've tried to do that too but sadly it didn't end up working for me...  sometimes it's my other villagers that destroy their homes and not me... Apollo gave Whitney a frog costume of all things which she hung up on the walls  

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



senbeiiscool said:


> I sure hope she does, if only I didn't give her the ugly green one ugh...


The green one is a pretty bright colour in her house, I'm not too surprised it doesn't go with the rest of her furniture 

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Khaelis said:


> I've been sticking to fruit and wall-mounted items since they can't display those.


Oh, that's smart! I've been gifting fruit too. For the villagers whose houses I've already ruined though... I'm a bit more generous (?) with their gifts haha

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Karmahri said:


> Is there a way to get rid of ugly furniture that you gifted to villagers? I gave Audie random junk in my inventory as a gift and now I regret it LOL


I'm not sure that there is unfortunately ;__; Maybe gift her more things so she doesn't display that item as often?


----------



## cinch (May 10, 2020)

.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

cinch said:


> Kid Cat was trying to catch a butterfly and couldn't (he got the "disappointed" bubble above his head after a swing and a miss), so since i was standing there i decided to catch it for him and give it to him, thinking he'd be appreciative. He just took it and it's been displayed in his house ever since, and it's just the very basic butterfly. I wish it had been a Peacock butterfly or Queen Alexandra's or something nicer.
> Also, just to be funny, I gave Lucky a white left eye patch to see if he'd wear it (since he can only see out of his left eye), and sure enough he put it on and his whole head was white and covered. I laughed at first but then felt bad, imagining him stumbling around not being able to see. Now he has it displayed on a mannequin in his house to my great shame.


Aww it's so nice you tried to catch the bug for him!! A butterfly is still pretty at least! 
Ouch Lucky... he seems like he's been through a lot and now he can't see     At least it seems like he takes it off sometimes....


----------



## The Hidden Owl (May 10, 2020)

I gave Beardo a baby outfit thinking he wouldn't wear it because it doesn't fit his personality... I was wrong, and a third of the time, he went around wearing a pink polka dot dress with a bib. I'm so glad he's gone.


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

kojuuro said:


> Oh, I'm surprised the dolly doesn't really fit since her house is pretty cute! :O



hhng i mean it’s not awful or anything but since she has the default starter interior, the dolly is the most vibrant thing in the room and it really stands out alongside the wooden furniture c’:


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 10, 2020)

I don't think I've ever gifted anything to a villager, besides one time I gifted a clump of weeds to Teddy for the heck of it.


----------



## Farfle_Productions (May 10, 2020)

Way back at the start when I first played I gave Apple a white polo shirt and Celia a purple puffer jacket. Both were items I had received and didn’t want for myself, I don’t think I realised they were going to wear it like that.

The polo is loose and sweaty looking on Apple, the puffer jacket fits Celia but is just ugly. Apple will be leaving eventually so I don’t mind but that jacket will stay with Celia forever.


----------



## brockbrock (May 10, 2020)

When I had Sherb, I accidentally let myself deliver an apology gift from Reneigh. It was an absolutely heinous brown dress that he then wore all of the time. If I complained to Isabelle, then next time I checked up on him he was wearing it again.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I gave Beardo a baby outfit thinking he wouldn't wear it because it doesn't fit his personality... I was wrong, and a third of the time, he went around wearing a pink polka dot dress with a bib. I'm so glad he's gone.


LMAO omg I'm trying to imagine it and it's pretty funny.  He's gone now so you don't need to worry


----------



## kakuzu (May 10, 2020)

i keep getting immediately blind sided by the fact the villagers pay so much for sea bass n fleas n give them 2 them when they ask n then i see them in their homes n im like .   whyd i let this happen .

also once i gave snake a hat just 2 see if he'd wear it over the ninja mask ( which he does ) and sometimes he just walks around with a sleeping cap on over the hat tht he already has on . less regret more i think its rlly funny


----------



## dragonair (May 10, 2020)

I bred black tulips specifically to make Diana a black tulip flower crown. They took over my town and she only wore it once. -1/10 experience.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

xara said:


> hhng i mean it’s not awful or anything but since she has the default starter interior, the dolly is the most vibrant thing in the room and it really stands out alongside the wooden furniture c’:


Ooohh I see, that's too bad ;__; the default interior does look really plain. The dolly would definitely stand out 

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



FireNinja1 said:


> I don't think I've ever gifted anything to a villager, besides one time I gifted a clump of weeds to Teddy for the heck of it.


I heard villagers get really sad when you gift the weeds and stuff, I'm too scared to try


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 10, 2020)

When apple was on my island I gave her the bunny day party dress. She loved it but it just didn’t look good on her. It looked weird and stretched out.


----------



## Nefarious (May 10, 2020)

I've given Felicity multiple "hat" items, but she never wears them, only displays them in her house.

I gave Kyle a black Bomber-style Jacket and he displayed it in front of the piano seat. I can no longer sit there and play. :/


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Farfle_Productions said:


> Way back at the start when I first played I gave Apple a white polo shirt and Celia a purple puffer jacket. Both were items I had received and didn’t want for myself, I don’t think I realised they were going to wear it like that.
> 
> The polo is loose and sweaty looking on Apple, the puffer jacket fits Celia but is just ugly. Apple will be leaving eventually so I don’t mind but that jacket will stay with Celia forever.


Aww the poofy jacket Celia wears can probably be cycled out if you give her enough stuff ;___; At least Apple will be able to leave your island!


----------



## Clock (May 10, 2020)

I gave a villager wallpaper when they had their diy house to fix it and they didn't use it at all.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> When I had Sherb, I accidentally let myself deliver an apology gift from Reneigh. It was an absolutely heinous brown dress that he then wore all of the time. If I complained to Isabelle, then next time I checked up on him he was wearing it again.


Oh my goodness these apology gifts are the bane of my existence.  Marshal gave Kitt a zap suit and Apollo gave Whitney a frog costume... literally why do they gift the worst things to each other??


----------



## ughrora (May 10, 2020)

I sent Aurora an exquisite parasol, as I thought she would use it. Instead, she replaced one of her Aquarius urns with it. I hope she'll eventually put the Aquarius urn back!


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

kakuzu said:


> i keep getting immediately blind sided by the fact the villagers pay so much for sea bass n fleas n give them 2 them when they ask n then i see them in their homes n im like .   whyd i let this happen .
> 
> also once i gave snake a hat just 2 see if he'd wear it over the ninja mask ( which he does ) and sometimes he just walks around with a sleeping cap on over the hat tht he already has on . less regret more i think its rlly funny


Omg snake with double hats is hilarious!  I totally feel you with the fish and bugs ;__; I wish I could just ungift them...

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



dragonair said:


> I bred black tulips specifically to make Diana a black tulip flower crown. They took over my town and she only wore it once. -1/10 experience.


Awww it's the thought that counts right? ;__;  Getting rid of flowers is so hard... I never want to do that again


----------



## Pyoopi (May 10, 2020)

It's not really gifting but a custom design. I made my first one (baseball hat) and hung it up in the Ables shop for funsies. You'd think I learn from past mistakes in ACNL but no.

So I started to see my villagers wearing the hat and I didn't know how to feel about it. 



Spoiler: it's not terrible but..


----------



## Sicariana (May 10, 2020)

I had a flea in my inventory and Pekoe asked if she could buy it. Of course, I was like "yes Pekoe, anything for you, I would literally die for you" and now it's been on her dresser for three weeks.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

MelodyRivers said:


> When apple was on my island I gave her the bunny day party dress. She loved it but it just didn’t look good on her. It looked weird and stretched out.


The bunny day stuff is so colourful I'm so afraid to gift it to anyone lmao... I'm glad she liked it at least


----------



## brockbrock (May 10, 2020)

kojuuro said:


> Oh my goodness these apology gifts are the bane of my existence.  Marshal gave Kitt a zap suit and Apollo gave Whitney a frog costume... literally why do they gift the worst things to each other??



I mean lesson learned, I guess? I refuse to help villagers make up to each other and I refuse to give them gifts other than foreign fruit and I don't feel bad about it because they have nobody to blame but themselves!! 

It kind of ruined Sherb for me. It may even have played a small part in me letting him move when he asked. Dear Lord that sounds so petty, but if he had at least looked good in the dress I would have let him stay and not cared at all.

Crossdressing is fine on my island as long as you look fabulous doing it. Sherb did not... in that particular dress.


----------



## dragonair (May 10, 2020)

kojuuro said:


> Awww it's the thought that counts right? ;__;  Getting rid of flowers is so hard... I never want to do that again


She at least has it in her house as furniture so I'm just gonna tell myself she thought it was so pretty and didn't want to get it dirty TT v TT


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I've given Felicity multiple "hat" items, but she never wears them, only displays them in her house.
> 
> I gave Kyle a black Bomber-style Jacket and he displayed it in front of the piano seat. I can no longer sit there and play. :/


Awww the hats populate my villager's homes too... I wish they'd wear them more ;__;

Ohh that's so sad... Kyle's house looks so cool, playing the piano at his place must've been so fun

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Crossing123 said:


> I gave a villager wallpaper when they had their diy house to fix it and they didn't use it at all.


Yeah I heard they don't use any wallpaper and flooring you give them. I gave rugs to my villagers too and they didn't use it.... 

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



ughrora said:


> I sent Aurora an exquisite parasol, as I thought she would use it. Instead, she replaced one of her Aquarius urns with it. I hope she'll eventually put the Aquarius urn back!


The zodiac set is so cool, I hope she ends up putting it back!! I haven't gifted my villagers and umbrellas but I had no idea they wouldn't use them and just display them in their houses 

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Pyoopi said:


> It's not really gifting but a custom design. I made my first one (baseball hat) and hung it up in the Ables shop for funsies. You'd think I learn from past mistakes in ACNL but no.
> 
> So I started to see my villagers wearing the hat and I didn't know how to feel about it.
> 
> ...


LMAO I LOVE THIS... at least you know they love your designs!


----------



## Cenna (May 10, 2020)

Meant to give Fauna some random shirt, but accidentally gave her the unique sweater that our mom gives us... 

Luckily when she moved, Fauna gave it back.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> I had a flea in my inventory and Pekoe asked if she could buy it. Of course, I was like "yes Pekoe, anything for you, I would literally die for you" and now it's been on her dresser for three weeks.


Oh nooo ;___; the flea is literally the one bug I refuse to sell to my villagers ;__; anything for your faves, I totally get it


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 10, 2020)

none so far, i go to harvey's island now to try out clothes on villagers lol


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> I mean lesson learned, I guess? I refuse to help villagers make up to each other and I refuse to give them gifts other than foreign fruit and I don't feel bad about it because they have nobody to blame but themselves!!
> 
> It kind of ruined Sherb for me. It may even have played a small part in me letting him move when he asked. Dear Lord that sounds so petty, but if he had at least looked good in the dress I would have let him stay and not cared at all.
> 
> Crossdressing is fine on my island as long as you look fabulous doing it. Sherb did not... in that particular dress.


Yeah, my villagers can wear whatever if they look good in it, but honestly some things really just look terrible on them.  I still reluctantly try to help villagers but... very reluctantly cause it's really a mixed bag    Yeah maybe I should just tell them to solve it themselves!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 10, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> I had a flea in my inventory and Pekoe asked if she could buy it. Of course, I was like "yes Pekoe, anything for you, I would literally die for you" and now it's been on her dresser for three weeks.



WAIT i thought i was in new leaf sub forum for a second.... they still ask for the stuff in your pockets on new horizons???


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

dragonair said:


> She at least has it in her house as furniture so I'm just gonna tell myself she thought it was so pretty and didn't want to get it dirty TT v TT


Yeah that's a great way to look at it ;___; I want to give my villagers flowers and stuff too but seeing them on the floor is a bit sad


----------



## nyoom (May 10, 2020)

Not really something I gifted her, but I had a villager ask me to deliver a package to Annalisa (normal anteater, super cute and dainty lookin!).

It turned out to be a blue instant muscles suit. She wears it every now and then.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Cenna said:


> Meant to give Fauna some random shirt, but accidentally gave her the unique sweater that our mom gives us...
> 
> Luckily when she moved, Fauna gave it back.


Omg you gave her a mom's item? Thankfully she didn't like it and gave it back?? 

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Underneath The Stars said:


> WAIT i thought i was in new leaf sub forum for a second.... they still ask for the stuff in your pockets on new horizons???


They totally do ;__;


----------



## dragonair (May 10, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> WAIT i thought i was in new leaf sub forum for a second.... they still ask for the stuff in your pockets on new horizons???


Yeee, they do! I've had mine ask for fleas that I picked off of them 2 seconds prior lol.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> none so far, i go to harvey's island now to try out clothes on villagers lol


That's honestly smart.  I should do that more often  

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



nyoom said:


> Not really something I gifted her, but I had a villager ask me to deliver a package to Annalisa (normal anteater, super cute and dainty lookin!).
> 
> It turned out to be a blue instant muscles suit. She wears it every now and then.


Villagers honestly have the worst apology gifts I swear. Literally the one thing you'd never gift them is the thing they end up getting and wearing all the time ;___;

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



dragonair said:


> Yeee, they do! I've had mine ask for fleas that I picked off of them 2 seconds prior lol.


Now I literally catch them and immediately release them haha... there will be no fleas in my villagers houses!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 10, 2020)

dragonair said:


> Yeee, they do! I've had mine ask for fleas that I picked off of them 2 seconds prior lol.



lol so silly



kojuuro said:


> They totally do ;__;



i didn't know, so i keep carrying anything in my pockets now. i always used to clear mine on new leaf because it was so often before, and they keep asking for furni that wouldn't look good in their houses. i even don't like doing certain bug/fish before request knowing they will just display them all. like, 1 is enough!


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> i didn't know, so i keep carrying anything in my pockets now. i always used to clear mine on new leaf because it was so often before, and they keep asking for furni that wouldn't look good in their houses. i even don't like doing certain bug/fish before request knowing they will just display them all. like, 1 is enough!


Lately I've been carrying a bit more neutral(?) looking furniture items like umbrella stands in case my villagers want to buy something from me.  Better than some bugs and fish I catch at least...


----------



## Solio (May 10, 2020)

I just cant say no to Sprocket, when he wants to buy bugs or fish ftom me... 
He now has two stacks of bug containers in his house! I really wasn't expecting him to literally display every bug or fish I ever gave to him.
He has the basic house so it's not too bad, but I really wish he'd rather display the furniture I give him.


----------



## Nefarious (May 10, 2020)

kojuuro said:


> Awww the hats populate my villager's homes too... I wish they'd wear them more ;__;
> 
> Ohh that's so sad... Kyle's house looks so cool, playing the piano at his place must've been so fun



Right! Seems sort of pointless to give them anything but shirts and dresses if they don't wear them more than a few times.

And yea, it was fun. Sometime he'll walk up to his guitar or drum kit and play along as well. A shame you can't reset villagers homes like you can with their current shirt and phrases.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Solio said:


> I just cant say no to Sprocket, when he wants to buy bugs or fish ftom me...
> He now has two stacks of bug containers in his house! I really wasn't expecting him to literally display every bug or fish I ever gave to him.
> He has the basic house so it's not too bad, but I really wish he'd rather display the furniture I give him.


Hey but it seems he likes your gifts at least! Furniture would be nice though... ;__;

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



NefariousKing said:


> Right! Seems sort of pointless to give them anything but shirts and dresses if they don't wear them more than a few times.
> 
> And yea, it was fun. Sometime he'll walk up to his guitar or drum kit and play along as well. A shame you can't reset villagers homes like you can with their current shirt and phrases.


Yeah I only give hats and other accessories as a last resort if I have nothing else to give now, which sucks cause there's lots of great things which aren't just shirts or dresses!  I also wish I could reset some things in their houses but I guess they want to make it a bit more permanent.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 10, 2020)

I refuse to give my villagers anything, I haven't given a villager clothing or furniture since the beginning of NL since I learned my lesson I don't want to repeat that in NH so I've banned giving my villagers ANYTHING so if villagers want something for their birthdays, presents to each other nope not happening.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> I refuse to give my villagers anything, I haven't given a villager clothing or furniture since the beginning of NL since I learned my lesson I don't want to repeat that in NH so I've banned giving my villagers ANYTHING so if villagers want something for their birthdays, presents to each other nope not happening.


Fruit doesn't ruin homes so you can give them that instead! I totally understand being cautious though ;__;


----------



## mollyduck (May 10, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> WAIT i thought i was in new leaf sub forum for a second.... they still ask for the stuff in your pockets on new horizons???



Last night I actually shut down my game when I was visiting Molly and she mentioned my carrying a sea bass. Sorry but no way lol.

Honestly now that villagers don’t move without permission my top AC request would probably be a villager house “reset to original” option. I figure that’d be easier to code for than directly controlling their furniture placement. I’m very careful but it sucks to have to turn requests down.


----------



## PoptartPresident (May 10, 2020)

Kind of.

One time, my villager Cherry had fleas. I caught them for her. She goes "Wow thank you so much!". I spoke to her immediately again to see what else she had to say, and then she goes "Oh my god is that a flea on you?! Ooooh my god can I please have it please please pleaaase I'll give you 422 bells for it"

....



Suuuure Cherry


----------



## milkie (May 10, 2020)

i gave my diva a purple bathroom bc i thought it would be funny but now she walks around with it outside all the time  also another time i gave her the purple fairy dress which i didnt realize was the same exact shade of purple as her so she looks nude  after that i stopped giving her purple clothing items and just give her blues


----------



## PugLovex (May 10, 2020)

this sounds kind of ridiculous, but i actually gave cranston a royal crown. god what was i thinking?


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 10, 2020)

I gave Megan a princess dress and it stretched weird T_T. But it isn't as bad as when I gave Rocket a lace up dress.. I really hate how the clothing stretches


----------



## BigBadButterfree (May 10, 2020)

I accidentally gave Phil a black lucky cat. I... Didn't realize that was something I got from Gulliver. Sigh... At least it matches the black furniture in his house.


----------



## Sencha (May 10, 2020)

Accidentaly gave my poor Sherb a wrestling tank, it’s hideous but he absolutely loves it. I’ve since tried to give hime better clothes but he loves that stupid tank so much


----------



## toenuki (May 10, 2020)

kojuuro said:


> Did it end up in his house? :O


the zori no, but as for the boots i tried again, so we'll see


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 10, 2020)

kojuuro said:


> The bunny day stuff is so colourful I'm so afraid to gift it to anyone lmao... I'm glad she liked it at least


Yeah she took it with her when she moved out and she ended up on my husbands island. So she’s probably wearing it there


----------



## Santana (May 10, 2020)

I gave judy a dolly shirt, she looks so washed out in it


----------



## Sakura625 (May 10, 2020)

I gave Benjamin a white cap, but it just looked slightly off and I kinda regretted giving it to him?

Now I just go to Harv's island to test how the clothes look before I gift it to them


----------



## Dormire (May 10, 2020)

Giving them a ton of clothing.


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 10, 2020)

When your Villager asks to buy a Flea from you and you don't think they'll put it in their interior so you say sure.

...Pinky, no, please, I love you but why are you displaying a flea in your house. I'm glad you love it so much but no baby.


----------



## Spunki (May 10, 2020)

First I gifted Groucho a Tight Punk Outfit and a Safe for his House, which both worked quite well. Then I gave him a Student Cap, but instead of wearing it, he just replaced his Iron Hanger Stand with it. I was like: „Here. Take this Plant and go replace your hat immediately!“ And guess what? He replaced his Safe ...

At least Jacques put his Beret in his Fridge now, even if the Fridge is in front of his Window for some unknown reason. He even wears the Beret, but Groucho didn’t touched his Hat since the day I gifted it to him. Weird.


----------



## Milleram (May 10, 2020)

I gave Poncho an outdoor table a while ago, but I forgot he already had a wooden table in his house. Now he has both tables on display in his house, and it looks really crowded. XD


----------



## Hesper (May 10, 2020)

I gave Julian a bamboo doll because the Kaguyahime myth it relates to seeeeemed like it'd be a good fit, but oop no it actually looks bad thematic or not

Also he did the thing where he puts out 2 of a gift, so he has 2 white music stands when I gave him 1, and he's replaced his Libra scales with the magic kit I gave him...sigh


----------



## marea (May 10, 2020)

I gave Rosie a knit hat which looked kinda weird on her because it hid her ears entirely. I closed the game with quickness before it autosaved lol.


----------



## CookieBunny (May 10, 2020)

I gave Julian the blue Labelle sunglasses. He only wore them once before putting them in his room


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

PoptartPresident said:


> Kind of.
> 
> One time, my villager Cherry had fleas. I caught them for her. She goes "Wow thank you so much!". I spoke to her immediately again to see what else she had to say, and then she goes "Oh my god is that a flea on you?! Ooooh my god can I please have it please please pleaaase I'll give you 422 bells for it"
> 
> ...


Ohh noooo ;__; Cherry.... I'm sure she'll really cherish it  

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



milkie said:


> i gave my diva a purple bathroom bc i thought it would be funny but now she walks around with it outside all the time  also another time i gave her the purple fairy dress which i didnt realize was the same exact shade of purple as her so she looks nude  after that i stopped giving her purple clothing items and just give her blues


Oh man she looks nude? I guess it's a lesson learned to give her a different colour   Maybe you can give her a ton of stuff to make her wear the other clothes more often 

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



PugLovex said:


> this sounds kind of ridiculous, but i actually gave cranston a royal crown. god what was i thinking?


I gave Ankha the regular tiny crown and she immediately left it on the floor after wearing it once 

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



UglyMonsterFace said:


> I gave Megan a princess dress and it stretched weird T_T. But it isn't as bad as when I gave Rocket a lace up dress.. I really hate how the clothing stretches


Some of the clothing looks so weird stretched out on larger villagers... Every time I dress up Apollo I give him something simple now cause otherwise sometimes it looks strange. It must be so much harder for the girls since their clothes are usually a lot more detailed   

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



BigBadButterfree said:


> I accidentally gave Phil a black lucky cat. I... Didn't realize that was something I got from Gulliver. Sigh... At least it matches the black furniture in his house.


Aww man, if it makes you feel any better, I had no idea it was a Gulliver item either and gave it away in one of my earliest trades to someone who just wanted to catalog it    

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Sencha said:


> Accidentaly gave my poor Sherb a wrestling tank, it’s hideous but he absolutely loves it. I’ve since tried to give hime better clothes but he loves that stupid tank so much


Omg literally me with Raymond.  He bought an ugly red baseball uniform off me and refuses to take it off. I see it every day when he works out and AAHHH I wish he bought something else off me. I'm gifting him as many sporty outfits as possible now  

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Santana said:


> I gave judy a dolly shirt, she looks so washed out in it


Wow that's honestly surprising, I thought she'd look pretty good in it considering... it sorta looks like it'd fit her? :O


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (May 10, 2020)

I gave Puddles (a pink frog) a nurse's hat before I realized villagers wear hats now and she still wears it sometimes.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Sakura625 said:


> I gave Benjamin a white cap, but it just looked slightly off and I kinda regretted giving it to him?
> 
> Now I just go to Harv's island to test how the clothes look before I gift it to them


Ohh no, maybe the colour blended in with his ears? Going to Harv's island is a smart idea... I need to do it more often!


----------



## PuppyCat472 (May 10, 2020)

Eyepatch to Lucky. I thought it would go on the other eye. He loves wearing it but I wish he wouldn't.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Giving them a ton of clothing.


Once you give them a ton of clothes I hate how it just ends up showing up in their homes ;__;

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Hedgehugs said:


> When your Villager asks to buy a Flea from you and you don't think they'll put it in their interior so you say sure.
> 
> ...Pinky, no, please, I love you but why are you displaying a flea in your house. I'm glad you love it so much but no baby.


Fleas are the one hard line I say no to, my other villagers have beetles and sea bass in their homes though and it looks soooo bad 

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Spunki said:


> First I gifted Groucho a Tight Punk Outfit and a Safe for his House, which both worked quite well. Then I gave him a Student Cap, but instead of wearing it, he just replaced his Iron Hanger Stand with it. I was like: „Here. Take this Plant and go replace your hat immediately!“ And guess what? He replaced his Safe ...
> 
> At least Jacques put his Beret in his Fridge now, even if the Fridge is in front of his Window for some unknown reason. He even wears the Beret, but Groucho didn’t touched his Hat since the day I gifted it to him. Weird.


Yeah I find villagers tend to leave hats and accessories alone, which sucks cause I love giving hats and other things to them too besides clothing    It's too bad they replace such cool furniture though... maybe they like our gifts a lot? (not enough to wear it though... )

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



amye.miller said:


> I gave Poncho an outdoor table a while ago, but I forgot he already had a wooden table in his house. Now he has both tables on display in his house, and it looks really crowded. XD


Omg I gave duplicate furniture too   I wanted to give a proper bed to Katt who was my original uchi, and she kept her stupid sleeping bag and her place ended up being tiny.  When I gave her other things she just wouldn't get rid of the stuff from the beginning.

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Hesper said:


> I gave Julian a bamboo doll because the Kaguyahime myth it relates to seeeeemed like it'd be a good fit, but oop no it actually looks bad thematic or not
> 
> Also he did the thing where he puts out 2 of a gift, so he has 2 white music stands when I gave him 1, and he's replaced his Libra scales with the magic kit I gave him...sigh


Ohh man, Julian's house is so pretty... I'm sure it's hard to give him furniture that fits.  My sister has Julian and gave him a blue clothes closet with a star pattern on it and hates it in his house     My Whitney totally duped the hair accessory I gave her too! It's really weird seeing 2 of the same thing in their homes...

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



marea said:


> I gave Rosie a knit hat which looked kinda weird on her because it hid her ears entirely. I closed the game with quickness before it autosaved lol.


Wow nice quick thinking! Yeah sometimes hats look kinda weird on cats cause they get all squished and their ears are in the way...  

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



CookieBunny said:


> I gave Julian the blue Labelle sunglasses. He only wore them once before putting them in his room


Idk if my villagers don't like Labelle items or what.  I gave both Ankha and Whitney Labelle coats and they never wore them again before just leaving it in their rooms ;__;

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> I gave Puddles (a pink frog) a nurse's hat before I realized villagers wear hats now and she still wears it sometimes.


Yeah hats are sometimes hit or miss ;__; sometimes they wear them all the time, others... just left on the floor


----------



## Le Ham (May 10, 2020)

Of note: I have not used Photopia yet. I should start using it to make sure they look good in what I give them haha.

I gifted Monty a groovy tunic. Specifically the worst color combination it has - hot pink/neon green I think? It seems like your villagers will quite often LOVE the first shirt you ever give them regardless of whether it fits their style, because that's been the case for Monty, Billy, Clay, Spike... I hate that he wears it, but I hardly ever go clothes shopping specifically for my villagers so I guess I need to shove a bunch more clothing at him before he'll stop wearing it since complaining doesn't make the shirt go away?
I gifted Clay a red tux. Yeah, red looks terrible on him. Bad move. Oh I also gave him a pair of overalls once and they wear like a dress on him and it's... undesirable.
Oh, um, I also learned that even if you tell a villager the outfit their fellow villager had you deliver to them looks terrible, they will continue to wear it anyway. Monty sent Spike a "stellar jumpsuit" that looks straight out of the 70s and I told him it looked bad, but he adores it. Guess they can both enjoy their midlife crises together, how sweet. 
Earlier on some other villager sent Sprinkle a red baby romper and I hate it, but she loves it sooo


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (May 10, 2020)

Accidentally gave Flo the chess set I had JUST purchased for 99k. Ouch.  Very ouch


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Yee said:


> Of note: I have not used Photopia yet. I should start using it to make sure they look good in what I give them haha.
> 
> I gifted Monty a groovy tunic. Specifically the worst color combination it has - hot pink/neon green I think? It seems like your villagers will quite often LOVE the first shirt you ever give them regardless of whether it fits their style, because that's been the case for Monty, Billy, Clay, Spike... I hate that he wears it, but I hardly ever go clothes shopping specifically for my villagers so I guess I need to shove a bunch more clothing at him before he'll stop wearing it since complaining doesn't make the shirt go away?
> I gifted Clay a red tux. Yeah, red looks terrible on him. Bad move. Oh I also gave him a pair of overalls once and they wear like a dress on him and it's... undesirable.
> ...


Ohh I had no idea they like the first thing you give them! :O  Oof some colours look bad on villagers and I've learned the hard way too      Now I've opted to give the same colour clothing that they wear originally sometimes but it looks so bland.  

Yeah, I don't know the point of telling a villager if something looks bad if they wear it anyways, I told my villagers the same thing and they still keep it in their rotations, but I guess if they love it, I'll learn to love it too 

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



LilBabyDelirium said:


> Accidentally gave Flo the chess set I had JUST purchased for 99k. Ouch.  Very ouch


Ouch that is so sad ;___;  At least you can still order it from your catalog but still... after you just got it too... I'd feel so sad


----------



## Zos (May 10, 2020)

Diana asked me to buy a seabass that was in my pocket. Didn't think anything of it and I wanted to raise friendship so i agreed. She frikkin displayed that thing on her fireplace for weeks. Destroyed her decor for a while with a C+ Monstrosity. We coo now tho


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Zos said:


> Diana asked me to buy a seabass that was in my pocket. Didn't think anything of it and I wanted to raise friendship so i agreed. She frikkin displayed that thing on her fireplace for weeks. Destroyed her decor for a while with a C+ Monstrosity. We coo now tho


C+ monstrosity has literally destroyed 2 of my villager's homes ;__; RIP Marshal and Wolfgang I'm so sorry


----------



## Le Ham (May 10, 2020)

kojuuro said:


> Ohh I had no idea they like the first thing you give them! :O  Oof some colours look bad on villagers and I've learned the hard way too      Now I've opted to give the same colour clothing that they wear originally sometimes but it looks so bland.
> 
> Yeah, I don't know the point of telling a villager if something looks bad if they wear it anyways, I told my villagers the same thing and they still keep it in their rotations, but I guess if they love it, I'll learn to love it too


Idk if that's _for sure_ how it works, I just know so many of my villagers frequently wear the first thing I gave them. Maybe I've just been somehow nailing their style preferences every time without knowing? Definitely not matched on color though lol. 

And I do have one exception - Lionel used to wear the blue denim dress I first gave him a lot, but now he's more into a white/gray jumper thing. But then again, maybe the first thing I gave him wasn't that dress, it was the Dodo Airlines sleeping mask thing. And yes, he does frequently walk around blind with that thing on, LOL


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 10, 2020)

i gave the million bell crown to dom, im very happy i gave it to him tho
Edit: NO REGRETS!!!!


----------



## jokk (May 10, 2020)

ugh yes.. i gave agnes glasses and they look so bad on her


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Yee said:


> Idk if that's _for sure_ how it works, I just know so many of my villagers frequently wear the first thing I gave them. Maybe I've just been somehow nailing their style preferences every time without knowing? Definitely not matched on color though lol.
> 
> And I do have one exception - Lionel used to wear the blue denim dress I first gave him a lot, but now he's more into a white/gray jumper thing. But then again, maybe the first thing I gave him wasn't that dress, it was the Dodo Airlines sleeping mask thing. And yes, he does frequently walk around blind with that thing on, LOL


Yeah maybe they just love the stuff you gave them haha. OMG I've given a sleeping mask to Kitt before and it sat on her nose of all things ;___; Sometimes items work a lot more differently than I expect them to  

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



PuppyCat472 said:


> Eyepatch to Lucky. I thought it would go on the other eye. He loves wearing it but I wish he wouldn't.


Oh no Lucky... how does he even see now?? ;__;

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



MissMelody said:


> i gave the million bell crown to dom, im very happy i gave it to him tho
> Edit: NO REGRETS!!!!


I've given a crown too... even though it's left on the floor...    NO REGRETS!!!

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



jokk said:


> ugh yes.. i gave agnes glasses and they look so bad on her


I'm terrified of giving glasses to villagers besides ones that already wear them, I've given enough terrible gifts already though I should probably just visit Harv more often to try things out


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 10, 2020)

kojuuro said:


> I've given a crown too... even though it's left on the floor...    NO REGRETS!!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



lmao same


----------



## Pearls (May 10, 2020)

i gave bunnie a red dress thinking it would look cute, but it clashes with her colour palette. i’ve given her so many other outfits but she wears that dress most days  i don’t even remember the last time i seen her in her original clothes


----------



## moonbox (May 10, 2020)

Giving Rex a bunny day dress... always gotta report him to Isabelle e__e


----------



## cocoacat (May 10, 2020)

I gave Lionel a jockey uniform - the pink one with stars. I wanted to get a gift back and it was the only thing in my inventory I could gift... I remember thinking "pfft, villagers don't wear pants, so he won't wear it." He does. Pantless. All the time. 

I also regret every fish and bug request I've completed. Not worth it. 

We should be able to peek in villager closets and steal back gifts.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 10, 2020)

I gifted Maple a baseball uniform early on. She questioned my choice but then unfortunately started wearing the green baseball uniform every day. I got rid of her to make room for another villager mostly, but that uniform clashed so bad with everything that is Maple.


----------



## chriss (May 10, 2020)

I gave Hamphrey that wedding ring item by mistake. Worst thing about it is he didn't even display it in his house.


----------



## cicely (May 10, 2020)

chriss said:


> I gave Hamphrey that wedding ring item by mistake. Worst thing about it is he didn't even display it in his house.


this is really funny to me...what a rejection :/


----------



## Airen (May 10, 2020)

I accidentally gave Zucker a small silk hat and he wore it for a day, then put it in his house and it duplicated. So now he has two. :|

I also gave Marina a pink soft serve hat and it was absolutely hilarious. She only wore it once though and now it's just been sitting in her house. I also gave Whitney some sunglasses that I thought would look good on her but they don't. Will have to replace those eventually.


----------



## Chachamaru (May 10, 2020)

Tammy is now walking around in a jester cap every now and then like booboo the fool. Knox is wearing little strawberry pajamas from time to time. The only reason this happened is because I accidentally hit "This is for you" on both of them and didn't want to be rude by not giving something so I (thinking you could reset clothing with isabelle WRONGO) gave them whatever was in my invo, usually gifts from other animals.

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

I also gave diana a green little barette thing and green is not her color. Could be worse though lol

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

I wish flora would wear her eggshell hat


----------



## yeolgi (May 10, 2020)

Hearing all the sea bass and flea horror stories make me glad I have a habit of always releasing those right after I catch them.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Pearls said:


> i gave bunnie a red dress thinking it would look cute, but it clashes with her colour palette. i’ve given her so many other outfits but she wears that dress most days  i don’t even remember the last time i seen her in her original clothes


Oh no D; Maybe just gift her a ton of clothing so it goes away from her rotation?? (or talk to isabelle?)

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



moonbox said:


> Giving Rex a bunny day dress... always gotta report him to Isabelle e__e


OH NOOOO bunny day stuff is really... colourful... and doesn't look great on villagers ;__;

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



cocoacat said:


> I gave Lionel a jockey uniform - the pink one with stars. I wanted to get a gift back and it was the only thing in my inventory I could gift... I remember thinking "pfft, villagers don't wear pants, so he won't wear it." He does. Pantless. All the time.
> 
> I also regret every fish and bug request I've completed. Not worth it.
> 
> We should be able to peek in villager closets and steal back gifts.


Wow I wonder which villager would actually look good in that jockey uniform.... I've never actually tried gifting pants before haha 
I really wish I could steal some stuff back too, sometimes things just look TERRIBLE on my villagers

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



AndyP08 said:


> I gifted Maple a baseball uniform early on. She questioned my choice but then unfortunately started wearing the green baseball uniform every day. I got rid of her to make room for another villager mostly, but that uniform clashed so bad with everything that is Maple.


Raymond bought a red baseball uniform off me... it looks SO BAD on him. I just kept gifting him other sportswear and thankfully he doesn't really wear it anymore.  But man when he does, I spot it instantly cause it clashes so much.  

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



chriss said:


> I gave Hamphrey that wedding ring item by mistake. Worst thing about it is he didn't even display it in his house.


Oof. Lol maybe he likes it a lot!! 

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Airen said:


> I accidentally gave Zucker a small silk hat and he wore it for a day, then put it in his house and it duplicated. So now he has two. :|
> 
> I also gave Marina a pink soft serve hat and it was absolutely hilarious. She only wore it once though and now it's just been sitting in her house. I also gave Whitney some sunglasses that I thought would look good on her but they don't. Will have to replace those eventually.


Yeah Whitney has duplicated items too  It's nothing major, but I hope nintendo can patch it soon, cause it looks kinda silly

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



Chachamaru said:


> Tammy is now walking around in a jester cap every now and then like booboo the fool. Knox is wearing little strawberry pajamas from time to time. The only reason this happened is because I accidentally hit "This is for you" on both of them and didn't want to be rude by not giving something so I (thinking you could reset clothing with isabelle WRONGO) gave them whatever was in my invo, usually gifts from other animals.
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020
> 
> ...


LMAO gifting pajamas to villagers is pretty funny when they walk outside in them    Yeah when I accidentally press "this is for you" I pray there's no bugs or fish in my pockets ;__;  Looooll Flora wearing an eggshell hat sounds adorable!


----------



## OtterFloof (May 10, 2020)

During the 'Bunny Day' event week, I was in the holiday spirit (plus I has more eggs than I could count). Me, being a good neighbor* (and an idiot)*, *I gave each villager an egg costume*. By the end of the 'Bunny Day' event I was sick of seeing all this EGG STUFF! I didn't want to see another egg item again.

Alas,* it never stops*, and I'm reminded of 'Bunny day' every time one of my villagers wears the gift I gave them!

*BRUH!:*


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

yeolgi said:


> Hearing all the sea bass and flea horror stories make me glad I have a habit of always releasing those right after I catch them.


Yeah, fruit is definitely the way to go if you don't want to ruin homes    I sigh whenever I see the fish or bugs displayed in my villager's homes... maybe eventually I can gift them enough stuff so they'll put it away

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



OtterFloof said:


> During the 'Bunny Day' event week, I was in the holiday spirit (plus I has more eggs than I could count). Me, being a good neighbor* (and an idiot)*, *I gave each villager an egg costume*. By the end of the 'Bunny Day' event I was sick of seeing all this EGG STUFF! I didn't want to see another egg item again.
> 
> Alas, it never stops, and I'm reminded of 'Bunny day' every time one of my villagers wears the gift I gave them!
> 
> ...


Awww they look so cute in them!! Though yeah bunny day really lasted way too long and having to be reminded of that horror.... ouch


----------



## telluric (May 10, 2020)

Gave marina the tan coloured top coat by accident. Honestly, after going to Harv's island and trying some stuff on her, her design doesnt make a lot of shirts or dresses look good. She wore the shirt i gave her all the time and it was so ugly....... Eventually I voided her and bought her back because it annoyed me that much!


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

telluric said:


> Gave marina the tan coloured top coat by accident. Honestly, after going to Harv's island and trying some stuff on her, her design doesnt make a lot of shirts or dresses look good. She wore the shirt i gave her all the time and it was so ugly....... Eventually I voided her and bought her back because it annoyed me that much!


Wow it was that bad?! :O  I haven't had any octo villagers but yeah I can imagine gifting stuff to them might be a bit difficult


----------



## moonbox (May 10, 2020)

OtterFloof said:


> During the 'Bunny Day' event week, I was in the holiday spirit (plus I has more eggs than I could count). Me, being a good neighbor* (and an idiot)*, *I gave each villager an egg costume*. By the end of the 'Bunny Day' event I was sick of seeing all this EGG STUFF! I didn't want to see another egg item again.
> 
> Alas,* it never stops*, and I'm reminded of 'Bunny day' every time one of my villagers wears the gift I gave them!
> 
> ...


At least they're wearing the nicer colored ones. I gave Rex the ugly leaf one


----------



## Alicia (May 10, 2020)

I gave Fuchsia a pink boa parka. The lighter shade of pink didn't look as cute on her as I was hoping! Thankfully,  she doesnt wear it much, but I believe she is displaying it in her house.


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

moonbox said:


> At least they're wearing the nicer colored ones. I gave Rex the ugly leaf one


OHH NO ;__; That's so sad... Rex noooo


----------



## moonbox (May 10, 2020)

kojuuro said:


> OHH NO ;__; That's so sad... Rex noooo


Everytime I see him he looks like Tarzan or something :\


----------



## kojuuro (May 10, 2020)

Alicia said:


> I gave Fuchsia a pink boa parka. The lighter shade of pink didn't look as cute on her as I was hoping! Thankfully,  she doesnt wear it much, but I believe she is displaying it in her house.


Oh that's good at least! Displaying in her house can sometimes suck but the parka doesn't seem too bad compared to fish and bugs ;__;

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



moonbox said:


> Everytime I see him he looks like Tarzan or something :\


OH GOD... F


----------

